# UPDATE On Missions in the Middle East (ISIS) See Post #36



## Shimmie (Aug 12, 2014)

Please see Post #19 Also:    Thanks so much.

We received this urgent prayer request; please keep these people in your hearts and prayers. And THANK YOU!

Calvary Chapel Miami Beach 

From Crisis Relief International today:
Dear Friends,

Just a few minutes ago I received the following text message on my phone from Sean Malone who leads Crisis Relief International (CRI). We then spoke briefly on the phone and I assured him that we would share this urgent prayer need with all of our contacts.

"We lost the city of Queragosh (Qaraqosh). 

It fell to ISIS and they are beheading children systematically. This is the city we have been smuggling food too. ISIS has pushed back Peshmerga (Kurdish forces) and is within 10 minutes of where our CRI team is working. 

Thousands more fled into the city of Erbil last night. The UN evacuated its staff in Erbil. Our team is unmoved and will stay. Prayer cover needed!"


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

*Dearest Father in Heaven... Praying for all in this path of danger to be saved and delivered in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   No more of this barbaric torture and violence against these human lives.  Enough!*

*Psalm 91*

1 Whoever dwells in the shelter of the Most High
    will rest in the shadow of the Almighty.[a]
2 I will say of the Lord, “He is my refuge and my fortress,
    my God, in whom I trust.”

3 Surely he will save you
    from the fowler’s snare
    and from the deadly pestilence.
4 He will cover you with his feathers,
    and under his wings you will find refuge;
    his faithfulness will be your shield and rampart.
5 You will not fear the terror of night,
    nor the arrow that flies by day,
6 nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness,
    nor the plague that destroys at midday.
7 A thousand may fall at your side,
    ten thousand at your right hand,
    but it will not come near you.
8 You will only observe with your eyes
    and see the punishment of the wicked.

9 If you say, “The Lord is my refuge,”
    and you make the Most High your dwelling,
10 no harm will overtake you,
    no disaster will come near your tent.
11 For he will command his angels concerning you
    to guard you in all your ways;
12 they will lift you up in their hands,
    so that you will not strike your foot against a stone.
13 You will tread on the lion and the cobra;
    you will trample the great lion and the serpent.

14 “Because he[b] loves me,” says the Lord, “I will rescue him;
    I will protect him, for he acknowledges my name.
15 He will call on me, and I will answer him;
    I will be with him in trouble,
    I will deliver him and honor him.
16 With long life I will satisfy him
    and show him my salvation.”


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 12, 2014)

Praying for these people.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 12, 2014)

Amen! We must pray without ceasing.


----------



## ColibriNoir (Aug 12, 2014)

Praying!!!!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 12, 2014)

Lord have mercy Jesus! Praying.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

Ladies thank you... thank you very much.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

*Psalm 46*

1 God is our refuge and strength,
    an ever-present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way
    and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam
    and the mountains quake with their surging.[c]

*4 There is a river whose streams make glad the city of God,
    the holy place where the Most High dwells.
5 God is within her, she will not fall;
    God will help her at break of day.
*
*6 Nations are in uproar, kingdoms fall;
    he lifts his voice, the earth melts.*

*7 The Lord Almighty is with us;
    the God of Jacob is our fortress.*

8 Come and see what the Lord has done,
    the desolations he has brought on the earth.
*9 He makes wars cease
    to the ends of the earth.
*
*He breaks the bow and shatters the spear;
    he burns the shields[d] with fire.
10 He says, “Be still, and know that I am God;
    I will be exalted among the nations,
    I will be exalted in the earth.”*

*11 The Lord Almighty is with us;
    the God of Jacob is our fortress.*

*In Jesus' Name.... God is with those in the dangerous path of ISIS and will not leave them nor forsake them.   The enemies cannot touch them...ever again.  Their weapons are broken and dismantled and destroyed.  *

*Father God of All, protect our soldiers; protect the missions, protect the reporters/correspondents, protect the embassies, protect the dear citizens, protect and guard all who are yours, *

*In the mighty name of Jesus...THANK YOU!  Amen and Amen.*


----------



## zora (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer Request for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

Praying!.......


----------



## momi (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you - praying!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer Request for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

Thank you so much for your prayers...

Here is a beautiful prayer which needs no interpretation. The message is so fluid, so easy to comprehend; it's from a heart just like ours... 

_Jehova Padre _

_nuestro te pido misericordia para esos niños. _

_PROTEGE LOS NIÑOS TE PEDIMOS Y SUAVISA E ILUMINA LOS CORAZONES OSCURECIDOS DE ESOS HOMBRES ._

_EN EL NOMBRE DE CRISTO JESUS TE LO PIDO _

_AMEN_


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer Request for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

Praying for these people.  Our church is holding a prayer service on Sunday evening too.


----------



## HWAY (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer Request for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

I'm praying for these people. My church prayer group is lifting them up in prayer as well.


----------



## mensa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer Request for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

Dear Lord,

I ask for You to be a hedge of protection around our brothers and sisters who are fighting the good fight of faith for Your Divine Namesake.

In The Name of Jesus Christ,

Amen.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer Request for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

Standing in agreement...will pray.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer Request for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

No updates, however still praying for all, including our military.  

God's angels surround them in continuous safety, as a fenced brazen wall around them, as a shield and mighty fortress.  

Father, we thank you for an end to this vicious attack upon human lives so precious in your sight.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am going to my churches prayer meeting in the morning.  We have to "pray without ceasing"1 Thes.5:17...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Urgent Prayer Request for the Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*



Highly Favored8 said:


> I am going to my churches prayer meeting in the morning. We have to "pray without ceasing"1 Thes.5:17...


 
Highly Favored8, thanks Love... 

My thanks to everyone.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2014)

*Additional Urgent Prayer Request for Pastor Saeed & Mission Teams in Danger of ISIS*

Just In....from Nice & Wavy:    

*Additional Urgent Prayer Request... Pastor Saeed in Grave danger!*

*The following from Franklin Graham's FB page:*


*"Please take a moment to pray right now. Pastor Saeed Abedini is in grave danger. We’ve just gotten word that ISIS terrorists inside his prison ward in Iran are threatening to murder him because he is a Christian. *

*This is the same group who are slaughtering Christians and other religious minorities in Syria and Iraq. *

*Pastor Saeed is an American citizen who has been imprisoned for nearly two years and cannot trust the guards or other prisoners. God alone can protect him."

**From Nice & Wavy...*

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]_My knees are tired....but I'm still praying for many things.  _[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial, lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]_Thank you and the ladies for continuing to pray._[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]Love,[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]N&W[/FONT]


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*

Standing on and declaring Psalm 146:5-7

Happy _is he_ who _has_ the God of Jacob for his help,
Whose hope _is_ in the Lord his God,
Who made heaven and earth,
The sea, and all that _is_ in them;
Who keeps truth forever,
Who executes justice for the oppressed,
Who gives food to the hungry.
The Lord gives freedom to the prisoners.

In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*



PinkPebbles said:


> Standing on and declaring Psalm 146:5-7
> 
> Happy _is he_ who _has_ the God of Jacob for his help,
> Whose hope _is_ in the Lord his God,
> ...



PinkPebbles... thank you


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*

Still in Prayer for our brothers and sisters and loved ones ... 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20443753&postcount=1477


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*

Ironically, today  is the feast day of St. Maximilian Kolbe.  When he was a little boy, he received a vision of The Blessed Virgin offering him 2 crowns: a white crown for purity (priesthood) and a red crown for martyrdom.  He chose both.  He died a marty's death in Auschwitz, as he offered his life to spare the life of another man.  

St. Maximilian Kolbe and ALL who have been martyred for the faith, pray for us!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*



Belle Du Jour said:


> Ironically, today  is the feast day of St. Maximilian Kolbe.  When he was a little boy, he received a vision of The Blessed Virgin offering him 2 crowns: a white crown for purity (priesthood) and a red crown for martyrdom.  He chose both.  He died a marty's death in Auschwitz, as he offered his life to spare the life of another man.
> 
> St. Maximilian Kolbe and ALL who have been martyred for the faith, pray for us!



Thank you for your continued and faithful prayers, Lady Belle...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*

Still in prayer ...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*

Still praying for these precious lives...


----------



## yodie (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*

Hi Shimmie.  Any updates? 
How blessed we are to serve God openly, without fear of death...but I do believe a day is coming....


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*



yodie said:


> Hi Shimmie. Any updates?
> How blessed we are to serve God openly, without fear of death...but I do believe a day is coming....


 
yodie, thank you so much for your faithful prayers.   So far no updates regarding the missions.   

Also, Nice & Wavy saw your post and says  'Hi' to you and that she hasn't received any updates from the ministries as of yet.   She will send me a message ASAP as soon as she hears more.   

There are gruesome reports in the media, however we are still praying for the safety of all, especially the children and that none will be orphaned, hungry or needing safety and shelter. 

Thanks again yodie


----------



## yodie (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*

Shimmie, thank you for the update. I am praying!!  Is it just me or does anyone else sense something else going on in the atmosphere other than what we see on the media - Isis, Ferguson, shootings. Just feels like all of this is the catalyst to something else.

Hi Nice & Wavy


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*



yodie said:


> @Shimmie, thank you for the update. I am praying!! Is it just me or does anyone else sense something else going on in the atmosphere other than what we see on the media - Isis, Ferguson, shootings. Just feels like all of this is the catalyst to something else.
> 
> Hi @Nice & Wavy


 
yodie, no it's not just you.  Keep close to the heart and whispers of God.  He's speaking to those who are listening.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*



yodie said:


> @Shimmie, thank you for the update. I am praying!! Is it just me or does anyone else sense something else going on in the atmosphere other than what we see on the media - Isis, Ferguson, shootings. Just feels like all of this is the catalyst to something else.
> 
> Hi @Nice & Wavy


 


Shimmie said:


> @yodie, no it's not just you. Keep close to the heart and whispers of God. He's speaking to those who are listening.


 
yodie and Shimmie I agree with you both...so much on my heart


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*



PinkPebbles said:


> yodie and Shimmie I agree with you both...so much on my heart



PinkPebbles, I thank God for your Ministry.   Jesus said "Watch and Pray"  (Listen and to take heed).  

This is another of the ways that "Iron Sharpens Iron".   

We each sense something in the spirit and come together in prayers to yield and to bear witness unto the Lord...  

So we hear ... as well in our natural senses which are being awakened by the Holy Spirit and it doesn't always mean 'an audible voice', nor syllables nor sounds, but the 'promptings' of the Holy Spirit making us aware of a movement that needs our attention and prayers and obedience. 

God bless you.


----------



## Divine. (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*



yodie said:


> Shimmie, thank you for the update. I am praying!!  Is it just me or does anyone else sense something else going on in the atmosphere other than what we see on the media - Isis, Ferguson, shootings. Just feels like all of this is the catalyst to something else.
> 
> Hi Nice & Wavy



It's not just you...I have been feeling it as well


----------



## Lola28 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have been feeling such a shift in the atmosphere. I have no clue but I feel it spiritually and it told me to start getting myself and household in order with the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: UPDATE:More Urgent Prayers Needed: Pastor Saeed & Missions in Danger / ISIS Invas*



Lola28 said:


> I have been feeling such a shift in the atmosphere. I have no clue but I feel it spiritually and it told me to start getting myself and household in order with the Lord.


 


Divine. said:


> It's not just you...I have been feeling it as well


 
Amen Ladies... Amen.   

God is pouring out His spirit among us and it's beautiful to be among those He has chosen to speak to, those who will listen to Him.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is the facebook page on Mission Updates 

https://www.facebook.com/criout

Thank you for your continued prayers.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Sep 17, 2014)

I just received this update in an e-mail:


Dear Friends,   

Just  a few minutes ago I received the following message from Sean Malone who leads Crisis Relief International  (CRI).  "We lost the city of Queragosh (Qaraqosh). It  fell to ISIS and they are beheading children systematically.  This is the city we have been smuggling food too. ISIS has  pushed back Peshmerga (Kurdish forces) and is within 10  minutes of where our CRI team is working.  Thousands more fled  into the city of Erbil last night.'

The UN evacuated its staff in Erbil. Our team is unmoved and will stay.  Please pray for the deliverance of the people of Northern Iraq from the terrible advancement of  ISIS and its extreme Islamic goals for mass conversion or  death for Christians across this region.

May I plead with you  not to ignore this email. Do not forward it before you have prayed through it. Then send it to as many people as possible.  Send it to friends and Christians you may know. Send it to your prayer group.  We need to stand in the gap for our fellow  Christians.

Bonnie Lang, with Samaritan’s  Purse


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2014)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I just received this update in an e-mail:
> 
> 
> Dear Friends,
> ...



Blackpearl1993, thank you for sharing this update.  We definitely pray and will continue to pray for the loving protection of all in Jesus' Name.   

Little children being beheaded ? ! ?     This is not God.  It's not right.  This must and shall be stopped in Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 19, 2014)

Praying for persecuted Christians and their aid workers.  Please God, hear us! Deliver Your children.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 14, 2015)

We've got to keep praying! Recent article about ISIS, dated 10/7/15:

http://www.lifenews.com/2015/10/07/...rbaric-abortions-leaving-them-unable-to-walk/

some of the same information in this article, but also includes statements from women who have escaped or were rescued from ISIS:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/06/middleeast/pregnant-yazidis-forced-abortions-isis/


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2015)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> bump



@Blackpearl1993... Thank you much for bumping this and for the updates. 

God bless you.


----------

